# New chassis



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

Not my work I hasten to add but I will have input....


----------



## buzzinhornet (Jan 20, 2000)

Interesting. 
HP7 wheels/tires/gears/motor with metal frame and adjustable traction magnets? 
Looks like nice work. 

GP


----------



## Dunk2011 (May 21, 2006)

where can i buy those?????????????????????????


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

Dunk2011 said:


> where can i buy those?????????????????????????


Early days yet but having said that what you see above was achieved in 10 days from the initial discussion.

I will keep everyone posted of course....


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Looks great! :thumbsup: rr


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

roadrner said:


> Looks great! :thumbsup: rr


Too wide at the rear at the moment and no guide device. Anyone, by the way, know if Roger Corrie posts here?


dw


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

What kinda pick-up shoe system will it use


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

Hornet said:


> What kinda pick-up shoe system will it use


The $64000 question as always! Several ideas kicking around but nothing firm yet.


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

Are you looking at some sort of shunt system.


----------



## Mike(^RacerX^) (Mar 15, 2003)

Hornet said:


> Are you looking at some sort of shunt system.



Shunt in combination with a slide guide would be cool.

Very interesting concept.I like it.

 Mike


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

Hornet said:


> Are you looking at some sort of shunt system.


Maybe and with a scaled down version of a 1/43rd guide (which is why I need roger).


----------



## Mike(^RacerX^) (Mar 15, 2003)

Montoya1 said:


> Maybe and with a scaled down version of a 1/43rd guide (which is why I need roger).


Roger posts here.Last I saw from him was last week on the HO DL.

Maybe give him a holler there.

Mike


----------



## sped (Nov 20, 2004)

Montoya, 

Why dont you use the Riggen flag wiper assembly. Ron has them at www.riggenho.com. They work great.

Just some feedback on the chassis. Take a look at the wizzard chassis etc, and notice how they keep magnets in with thin pins, or rods. Do that on the top so you can take the motor out.

Of course you could most likely take one of the reproduction Riggen chassis and just add the magnet tubes to it and you done. Pretty much the same thing, and its set up for the guide flag and the can motors snap nicely in place. I have one and love it.

R. Picard 
www.slotcarinnovations.com


----------



## T-jetjim (Sep 12, 2005)

Certainly a clean look and about as straightforward as you can get. I am not in favor of the little tabs that hold the motor. The bottom ones would need to be recessed flush with the chassis. If you bent these too much back and froth they would break. I am assuming these are temporary for the mock-up?
Jim


----------



## Rauncy (Sep 1, 1999)

*Guides*

HO RacePro has 2 types of Slide Guides. One for HO cars to run on 1/32 tracks and a Standard Slide Guide for HO cars for HO tracks.
Most of us 1/43 guys that use a flag guide system use a 1/32 or a Slide Guide. Stock 1/43 chassis have a pin and braid wire type pick up. Raunchy


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

I'm here and you can reach me in the day at roger.corrie at navy.mil

How may I help you?

Roger Corrie


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

Deanne any idea what the bare chassis weigh's.
What would happen if you slotted the chassis from the bottom then pinned the axle somehow.


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

Hornet said:


> Deanne any idea what the bare chassis weigh's.


Not sure what you mean.


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

vaBcHRog said:


> I'm here and you can reach me in the day at roger.corrie at navy.mil
> 
> How may I help you?
> 
> Roger Corrie


Just wondering, the guy who makes this chassis makes stuff for 1/43rd mostly so of course HO pickups are pretty daunting for him (me too) therefore could you mold a copy of a GO! guide & shrink it to HO proportions?


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

I' just shipped out all my 1/43rd stuff Monday. I will check theattic and see if I have some Go cars hanging around. I would look into the Riggins guide sysytem also.

If you study the Artin system its braids sorta snap to the bottom of the chassis with a seperate guide set up. It would not work withg an all metal chassis but would work with a molded one or a hybrid metal/plastic chassis.

Roger Corrie


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

How about Micro Scalextric braids? I've been in contact with Judge on this too.

Micro Scalextric HO uses a braid system similar to Artin, but smaller. If you can get a set of those braids you may be able to just insulate the top and bottom surfaces then thread the braids through and solder leads to the braids and the motor.


They actually have a sub assembly that can maybe be used.

http://www.scalextric.com/pages/prod_det.aspx?id=6516


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

micyou03 said:


> How about Micro Scalextric braids? I've been in contact with Judge on this too.
> 
> Micro Scalextric HO uses a braid system similar to Artin, but smaller. If you can get a set of those braids you may be able to just insulate the top and bottom surfaces then thread the braids through and solder leads to the braids and the motor.
> 
> ...


I think they have done about three versions of that assembly but my contact within Hornby admitted they were all junk. Keep the ideas flowing though.

Not heard from GK the judge in several days now, shame as the initial progress was stunning.


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

The fine details are always the most difficult to work out.


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

micyou03 said:


> The fine details are always the most difficult to work out.


Yep! I have thrown lots of ideas at the Judge and some measurements so I wait to see what he produces. Others who know of his 1/43rd stuff will know he is clever AND that he chucks out new chassis designs at a prodigious rate when the mood is on him....


----------

